# Wearing a kilt with DEU



## DelGriffith (8 Jun 2009)

Anyone know what the current regs are for reg force army pers to wear a kilt with DEU's?  I would love to be able to wear my kilt with my uniform, it looks fantastic.  I am a piper too, but don't belong to a band yet.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Jun 2009)

Except for some real exceptional circumstances you will not be authorized to wear your kilt. An example of exceptional circumstances; 2 PPCLI had (maybe still has) an infantry Sgt who they have designated to be Pipe Major for special parades. So he would wear his kilt for them with the majority of the time he would wear pants.


----------



## chris_log (10 Jun 2009)

You'd have to get it authorised and give a good reason (i.e. be the 'lone piper' for your unit). You also in all likelihood would not get to wear your personal kilt (if it gets authorised)...instead you would wear your regimental/unit/branch tartan. 

At the end of the day though, the chances of you being allowed to wear your own kilt with DEU's just because you want to is essentially zero. Stop and think, would your RSM allow one guy to be on parade in the ranks randomly wearing a kilt? What I mentioned above is essentially the only way you could get it to happen (outside of joining a pipe band) and that is highly unlikely.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> You'd have to get it authorised and give a good reason (i.e. be the 'lone piper' for your unit). You also in all likelihood would not get to wear your personal kilt (if it gets authorised)...instead you would wear your regimental/unit/branch tartan.
> 
> At the end of the day though, the chances of you being allowed to wear your own kilt with DEU's just because you want to is essentially zero. Stop and think, would your RSM allow one guy to be on parade in the ranks randomly wearing a kilt? What I mentioned above is essentially the only way you could get it to happen (outside of joining a pipe band) and that is highly unlikely.



Where'd you get your info. Or are you just guessing again?


----------



## chris_log (10 Jun 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Where'd you get your info. Or are you just guessing again?



I played the pipes in a military pipes and drums band and I'm well enough versed is dress and deportment issues for highland wear in the CF. 

There is no way a CO would approve a guy to get his DEU's modified to be worn with a kilt and then wear said tunic 'just because' with his own personal tartan. Now, a CO might approve it if the guy wears a unit tartan and acts as a 'lone piper' for the unit, but it is unlikely. There are reg f unit pipe bands funded via various means that are part-time and afford members an opportunity to pipe with a military band (the Strats and 2 RCR come to mind).

Just take a second to think...would a unit allow a member to wear some random tartan on parade in DEU's when everyone else is dressed 'normally'. I doubt it.

It is highly unlikely that this poster would be allowed to wear his own personal kilt on parade in DEU's. 

Do YOU have any 'corporate' knowledge on this, or did you post in this thread just to 'call me out'? Hmmm...aren't there site rules about doing that? Come on.


----------



## chris_log (10 Jun 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Where'd you get your info. Or are you just guessing again?



And why did you 'call me out' and not dangerboy? I've noticed a tendancy of yours to follow my posts and belittle them (the first mature post I've ever seen you make in reply to mine was in my new topic in the LE sub-forum).


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> And why did you 'call me out' and not dangerboy? I've noticed a tendancy of yours to follow my posts and belittle them (the first mature post I've ever seen you make in reply to mine was in my new topic in the LE sub-forum).




Because he knows Dangerboy,as he served in a Highland Regiment leaving with a rank o MCPL, before going to the PPCLI.

Recceguy knows Dangerboys experience, and time in, hence he credentials are not questioned. 

Casting another line are we?

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Do YOU have any 'corporate' knowledge on this, or did you post in this thread just to 'call me out'? Hmmm...aren't there site rules about doing that? Come on.



Take a pill buckwheat. Given your past, I was simply asking a logical question. I'd be real careful trying to pull the 'rule' thingy around here, again, given your past. You've been leading a pretty charmed life so far, don't ruin it, again.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> And why did you 'call me out' and not dangerboy? I've noticed a tendancy of yours to follow my posts and belittle them (the first mature post I've ever seen you make in reply to mine was in my new topic in the LE sub-forum).



It's my job as a Mod to follow trouble makers around and make sure they stay within the rules. If you think I'm belittleing you, you need a reality check. I don't need the likes of you to get my kicks.


----------



## chris_log (10 Jun 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Because he knows Dangerboy,Regiment, before going to the PPCLI.
> 
> Recceguy knows Dangerboys experience, and time in, hence he credentials are not questioned.
> 
> ...



But a moniker like 'Piper' wouldn't imply knowledge of highland dress rules?

Regardless, this is silly and I'm backing off.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Regardless, this is silly and I'm backing off.



Now that you've totally derailed the thread.


----------



## chris_log (10 Jun 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Now that you've totally derailed the thread.



How? I answered the guy's question. You interjected.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> But a moniker like 'Piper' wouldn't imply knowledge of highland dress rules?
> 
> Regardless, this is silly and I'm backing off.



You were the one questioning Dangerboy's creds, I stated them.

ahh well, I guess you kind of proved your point....the champion has been hurt again by those icky people who have retired....


dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> How? I answered the guy's question. You interjected.



It's an open forum. Not here just for your enjoyment. Now your saying no one can ask a question in a thread you participate in?

You derailed it by going off the deep end and tossing around unfounded accusations.


----------

